# Enfield No2 Mk1* - How'd I do?



## IT-Gunner (7 mo ago)

Just got this in yesterday. Appears to be an original 1940 No2 Mk1*. From what I can tell, all matching numbers and no FTR or import marks...looks nearly mint. I think it was a good pickup for $575? I still need to research all of the markings, but seems to me to be un-muddled with. It has a nice break and solid lockup, seems to be in excellent shape.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Edit. I misread the title. Looks quite nice. Possibly arsenal refinished and then stored, but, still not your typical find. I’d been thinking about trying to find one of these in rougher shape and at a lower price, just to burn some .38 S&W rounds.


----------



## IT-Gunner (7 mo ago)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Edit. I misread the title. Looks quite nice. Possibly arsenal refinished and then stored, but, still not your typical find. I’d been thinking about trying to find one of these in rougher shape and at a lower price, just to burn some .38 S&W rounds.


Thanks! Was just looking for any additional information anyone might have. Found one person that has one in the same block and his is marked Canadian Properly on the barrel.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

A fine find indeed!!


Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice revolver OP! Those stocks don't look "military issue" though...they darn sure look better than issue. I don't know for sure, but maybe the Brits put better grips on their issue revolvers?


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I like these British Enfield and Webley WWII handguns. Built to last for sure. Picked this one up at garage sale for $165.00


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Tangof said:


> I like these British Enfield and Webley WWII handguns. Built to last for sure. Picked this one up at garage sale for $165.00
> View attachment 21496


Winner! Winner! Chicken dinner!!
That's what I paid for the last one I bought back in the late 90s!!!!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## pennyloftonx6 (Jan 13, 2022)

IT-Gunner said:


> Just got this in yesterday. Appears to be an original 1940 No2 Mk1*. From what I can tell, all matching numbers and no FTR or import marks...looks nearly mint. I think it was a good pickup for $575? I still need to research all of the markings, but seems to me to be un-muddled with. It has a nice break and solid lockup, seems to be in excellent shape.


----------

